# Any idea?



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey Goaties,

So these girls are pregnant and I am unsure about a timeline, etc. I took some pics of them tonight when I penned them up after taking them off the pasture. Any guesses to how long it will be? All three are first-timers and seem very bagged up to me. Can't wait to see their babies and am hoping for no complications! We've already had three other older does kid.... so far 4 bucklings and 1 doeling. One of the older girls even had triplet bucklings! So we are hoping for more girls. LOL Thanks ahead for any advice... we're getting nervous around here about these three since it's their first time.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

i'd say 2-3 weeks


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Update: Yesterday I saw the doe in the last picture pawing the ground and laying down by herself and tons of baby movement. Today she has a bright yellow opaque discharge. Is this normal?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

That sounds normal. My doe has been pawing for days and I'm still waiting 
They can have discharge weeks before kidding.


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

I would say that is typical nesting behavior. As for the discharge, that may be the mucus plug. That can mean that kidding is anything from 2 weeks to a day away!


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Update! The girl in the last photo is totally bagged up now and today I noticed her straying away from the herd and staying in the barn. She was acting very "still". Just staring, etc. I just went out to put them up for the night and she had some clear runny stuff but not as much as I've seen on other does. She is almost statue-esque... totally still and staring forward. Is it showtime?


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

She had a huge boy. Took forever for her to have him... I was out there and had to assist a little but everything turned out well. That makes six boys and one girl so far this season. LOL Let's hope these other two girls make it... I feel like I'm gettin' better at this whole delivery thing. Will post a pic in a moment.. :crazy:


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Pics of tonights HUGE new addition... granted she was laying down but Wow!..


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

Yay!!! Congrats! I had to pull out a BIG boy myself this year. He's a cutie!


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Yeah it's a tough job but somebody's gotta do it, I guess. Ha! Anyway... It was dark but I know that he has brown eyes and his color pattern is strange. It's more of a roan on the darker areas. The mom was moon-spotted so tomorrow I'm going to take a closer look. When I saw it was a boy I was like well isn't that my luck. LOL So far we've had 6 bucklings and only 1 doeling. It's going to be a fun summer around this house don't ya know lol :laugh: :baby:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

He's big!!! what a cutie


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's a couple better pics I snapped this morning! He has a really interesting color pattern!


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

The blue girl just had a girl! Yeah!!! She had her on her own with no assistance! Are those eyes considered white? Peacock pattern?


----------



## Rise_and_Shine_Ranch (May 16, 2015)

I don't know about the coloring, but what I do know is that those babies are cute! Congrats! And a girl too! Maybe your luck has changed!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Id need a better look at her eyes, so cute!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Any idea how long until she goes? She's been up and down and going to the bathroom frequently for the last three days. So far no new discharge. I'm worried because it's supposed to get pretty chilly here beginning tonight. Any advice would be great! :kidblue:


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Id say any day by the look of her udder


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. Any day.


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks so much! How often do does have them in the middle of the night? Is it often or do they tend to have them mornings/evenings? Wondering if there's any trends. I guess I'm going to be on kid watch for a while. lol I'm convinced that there's more than one in there. Really hoping that she doesn't have any complications. She turned out to be more of a mini and this is her first time kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They can go anytime. They don't like you sleeping.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I once had a person tell me that if you feed goats while its still light out they will kid at night but if you feed them at night they will kid during the day. I've never tried it before not really sure if its true.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Goats can hold off labor if they want. So when you get good and frustrated, tired and hungry, head for the house and there will be a kid or two on the ground when you come back out!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Boy isn't that the truth, LOL.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Goatzrule said:


> I once had a person tell me that if you feed goats while its still light out they will kid at night but if you feed them at night they will kid during the day. I've never tried it before not really sure if its true.


I've not ever changed our feed times and we've had kids from Annika at 5am-ish, 730 pm and mid afternoon.


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

So... it's 9:40pm here and went out to check on her. She's still chewing her cud and laying down but I observed her have what I believe to be contractions. She would suddenly stop cudding and breathing and then her hold body would kind of jerk forward for a moment. Then... her tail would raise up and her pooch would sort of swell out. After that she put her head back against her side. Havn't seen any goo yet. Think it's contractions?


----------



## RustyBucketBoers (Feb 17, 2015)

Sounds like it.


----------



## danverguy (Jan 5, 2015)

Good morning everyone. I wanted to send out an update that is about 24 hours overdue. It's been a really tough 48 hours on our farm. Day before yesterday our last doe due to kid finally went into labor. At first, everything seemed normal... water bag presented and labor began. No kid. After waiting for a bit we decided to go in for a feel. The baby was HUGE and was in the breech position with head turned back. My fiance is a med student and he could not get the baby repositioned or out. So... we loaded her up and rushed to the vet. The vet tried her best to snare the kids head and even tried pulling the baby out using chains! She couldn't get it either. By that time, we decided the kid in the canal was likely dead and she advised us to have a cesarean section on the dam. We went forward with it out of concern for the moms well-being. She had anesthesia and the csection. The baby did not have a heartbeat upon delivery and I asked not to see it. We loaded her up and brought her home snoring and drooling. She's been recovering ever since but has been eating and walking around in her own safe area. This was definitely a learning experience on multiple levels. Let this be a testament to having good management and not allowing (especially) young smaller framed does get accidentally bred. It is likely we won't ever let her breed again unless she gets bigger and the vet thinks it would be ok. Sad to see her go through this. Hopefully she will be ok. We've been giving pain shots and tonight we will give another antibiotic shot. So sad to see her go through this and then come home to a lonely stall without her kid.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

how sad for you and her- sending healing energy to you and her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you had to go through that. I hope she heals for you.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...What a bummer! I'm so sorry you (and she) had to go through all of this. :-( But your decisive action saved your doe's life. I hope she heals up quickly for you!


----------

